# AG Dachau: Anbieter bleibt auf Gebühren für SMS sitzen



## Telekomunikacja (19 Oktober 2004)

Grüß Gott!

Das Handelsblatt berichtete:



> Handelsblatt Nr. 199 vom 13.10.04 Seite 17
> 
> *Anbieter bleibt auf Gebühren für SMS sitzen*
> 
> ...



Quelle: *firmenwissen.de*, vgl. auch: *Anbieter bleibt auf Gebühren für SMS sitzen* und * Verbraucherfreundliche Entscheidung Anbieter bleibt auf Gebühren für SMS sitzen*

MfG,


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2004)

Erfreuliche Fortsetzung der Rechtsprechung des AG Lünen

http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20020141.htm

und AG Kamen

http://www.jurawelt.com/gerichtsurteile/zivilrecht/ag/3419


----------

